# Cabinets to go



## Tomperro (Feb 13, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone has heard of cabinets to go....
Any feed back is appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Tomperro (Feb 13, 2011)

Tomperro said:


> Just wondering if anyone has heard of cabinets to go....
> Any feed back is appreciated.
> Thanks


Anyone?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I went to their show room and looked---They are a 'knock down' cabinet. Real plywood boxes--

looked solid and much easier to assemble than the usual particle board junk.

Doors looked very good--over all --good-- I suggest you give them a look---they have limited sizes

Definitely worth considering if you are on a tight budget.---Mike---


----------



## 08087 (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm not sure what Oh Mike means by "knock down" but from my research I would not buy from them, they seemed cheap to me, I'd rather buy stock from almost any other place. Plastic is used a great deal to hold joints together from what I saw. The price I was quoted also was rather high compared with other brands/quality.

Pair that with limited selection styles and colors I'd say go elsewhere.


----------



## Evil Scotsman (Nov 4, 2009)

My wife and I are shopping around for cabinets, we stopped at their main location in Buck County Pa a couple months back the cabinets seem OK at best IF you are will to over look some stuff. The biggest flaw that I saw (is was on a sample door and display they had setup) the finish was not even. We were interested until we saw that it was heavy in spots and light in others. I did say it was a sample door and display but to me that is where you would want to put your best foot forward. BUT I would suggest stopping in a location if one is near you! Mind you they are closed on Saturday and open on Sunday!


----------



## Makenna (Apr 21, 2011)

I can't understand what you want to ask? If you willing to know some latest designs of cabinets, Then search from Google, you will find there variety of cabinets.


----------



## rehabob (Apr 10, 2011)

*Made In China*

I researched these cabinets last year for one of my rehabs. I need stuff that looks good and doesn't cost very much. From what I found out quality-wise, I agree with everything oh'mike said earlier. They are made in China and shipped in pieces (knock down) in flat boxes so they minimize space on the cargo ship and truck. There isn't a showroom in OH, so I would have to pay shipping from nearest warehouse (MI). However, I found stock cabinets with hardwood doors and fronts for less money locally, including delivery. I think you can get as good as or better deal by shopping around at home, plus you get to see the quality of the cabinet before you buy it, like 08087 said.


----------

